# Is camo on the gun necessary?



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm still in the reading and gear gathering phase and was wondering about camo. I've seen a few posts/pics here where guys rifles are camo'd, either from the factory or a DIY job. Just wondered if it's a "must" or a preference thing.

I have an AR and don't want anything permanent since I use it for everything. Are those cloth type of wraps easy to take off and put back on, or will I have to MacGyver something if I want removable camo?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

if you don't want anything permanent...check out this site....

http://www.gunskins.com/

it's a precut decal style that is easily removeable and doesnt leave residue, yet will hold up better than that mcnett tape crap.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

and to answer your earlier question....does a gun need camo?......depends on how close you want to let the critters get...but mostly it's poersonal preference.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Just use horse tail wrap. Many patterns, breathes, only sticks to itself.....cheap.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

No camo is not needed. If the gun is shinny, that is something I would cover. However, there are folks who don't even go that far and do fine.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 I have one gun in stainless that I wrap with camo tape and another that I don't.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> Just use horse tail wrap. Many patterns, breathes, only sticks to itself.....cheap.


What Fred said....

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

I camo mine...because I want to...but I don't plan on letting those critters get close enough to see me anyway.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Camo not necessary, I don't have it on my gun yet. But I think it looks cool!


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

I have always looked at camo like this: It may not be necessary, but I always try to give myself as much of an edge as is possible. I think that logic can be applied to most hunting gear. Is a cover scent necessary, is a blind, what about a decoy, sunshades for scopes? Some will say yes, others will say no. There will never be an absolute. There will be times when some things work, some times when they don't, but if some camo paint on my gun allows me to get away with a mistake, I will use it, I don't see how it can hurt.


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

fr3db3ar said:


> Just use horse tail wrap. Many patterns, breathes, only sticks to itself.....cheap.


I'll have to look and see what that is, but it sounds like what I was looking for. Thanks!



rhammer said:


> I have always looked at camo like this: It may not be necessary, but I always try to give myself as much of an edge as is possible. I think that logic can be applied to most hunting gear. Is a cover scent necessary, is a blind, what about a decoy, sunshades for scopes? Some will say yes, others will say no. There will never be an absolute. There will be times when some things work, some times when they don't, but if some camo paint on my gun allows me to get away with a mistake, I will use it, I don't see how it can hurt.


Being new, that's why I was asking. I need all the help I can get, lol :help:


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I do because of black gun and white snow and I move too much.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm the opposite of short204. I want to see how close I can get them. I don't have anything camo'd though. Does it help? Maybe, maybe not. Does it hurt? Absolutely not. As far as camo patterns most people choose what is appealing to their eye. I think people think of the pattern they want as if they were hiding from a human, If you sneak into places you might want to make sure you have the right one. As far as the coyote not seeing you I don't really know which one would work best. My opinion is that you can't beat a tan or olive colored shirt. Now, try this. The next time you hunt with a buddy go set the call out and then look back at your partner. I'll bet lunch that his face and hands are glowing if they aren't covered. So with that being said, it is my opinion, that a neutral colored shirt and hand and face covering are what to worry about if you want to conceal yourself. As always, this is just my opinion.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

https://www.google.com/search?q=vet+wrap&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ga3gUtr8OoqIygGF9oHgCw&sqi=2&ved=0CFsQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=632


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Vet Wrap called Coban in the human world. Get it at Atwoods, Tractor Supply, Orschelins. Any feed store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Full-CASE-36-ROLLS-2-VETRAP-Tan-VETWRAP-BANDAGES-/271295559966


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I wrap some of mine with camo wrap but it is as much to protect the gun as it is to hide it. Saves the finish from scratches and dings when you are working on the ground.

:hunter:


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

short204 said:


> and to answer your earlier question....does a gun need camo?......depends on how close you want to let the critters get...but mostly it's poersonal preference.


As long as you don't have to move it ,NO. Glair is probably more important. Out here the sun is way down south and almost never behind you. Scope flash, glair form your glasses, and shine from your flashy gun, even your shinny face, all bad juju. I've had big old dogs at under 10 feet with my normal 870 duck gun wooden stalk and mat black action/barrel, it never seemed to bother. Maybe your black rifle in the flat snow field??? :smiley-frosty-blinking:


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah my rifle is flat black. Didn't find much for horse tail wrap, solid colors but nothing that'll disguise the rifle at all.

I looked at that vet wrap, then thought I'd look for regular Ace bandage wrap in camo and ... bingo! Might have to try it out.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004HGFVES


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Check out the gunskins site....


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

I did, and I might do a couple of mags. The problem is that they don't look like I can put them on, take them off, and put them on again. I'm only wanting some camo for when I'm out in the field making noise and not shooting anything


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Just buy a barrel sleeve.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A white tube sock... Cut the toe out. Snow camo.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Camo everything! Or go hungry! :glutton: Choice is your'n.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh...well in that case....

http://www.theghilliesuits.com/ul-riflewrap.html


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I picked up some tape from Walgreens in tan, and then just drew some brown and black lines on it to break it up a bit. Put it on the AR, and ended up taking it off. It worked well though and wasn't sticky (stuck to itself).

I do have it on my bipod though. I'll take a look to see what it's called after my coffee .


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Just checked. It's amazingly called Self Adherent Wrap-cohesive flexible wrap and is the Walgreens brand. Does a good job doing what it's supposed to do. Just looked goofy on the AR initially.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ebay, $3 plus shipping I have bought it in green camo and the white/black.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VET-Co-Flex-Wrap-4-x-5-yards-Zebra-Camo-Turquoise-w-Stars-Lime-w-Polka-Dots-/350739450186?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item51a9b3494a


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

here is what I did one night, snow camo. It is an old sheet that I cut up and sewed together. All pieces are held on by velcro and are easily removed when you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice job dwtrees!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Sometimes the best camo is that which you make yourself. I'm working on a reversible wrap for my rifle.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats using your brain dwtrees !!! I like it.


----------

